# Linux erkennt FAT32-Partition nicht



## orffyre (28. September 2005)

Morgen!

  Ich habe mit Partition Magic 8 eine NTFS-Partition in FAT32 konvertieret. Lief alles problemlos. Jetzt erkennt aber mein Suse die Partition nicht und er sagt, es sei weiterhin eine NTFS-Part. Habe schon versucht, den mountpoint zu setzen, aber er will immer noch nicht drauf zugreifen.

  Any suggestions!?

  Danke im Vorraus! 

  Gruss,
 orffyre


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. September 2005)

Ist vielleicht in der fstab noch NTFS eingetragen?
Oder schau mal mit fdisk den Partitionstypen an, vielleicht steht der auf noch NTFS und nicht auf FAT32.


----------



## orffyre (28. September 2005)

etc/fstab sagt:

  vfat       ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0

 wie müssten denn die Werte lauten, wenn es FAT32 sein soll? Wie und wo kann ich das ändern?

 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------



## deepthroat (28. September 2005)

Hi.

"vfat" ist schon der richtige Dateityp für dein Dateisystem.
(warum hast du denn nicht den kompletten Eintrag der fstab gezeigt?)

Du solltest wirklich mal mit cfdisk oder fdisk schauen welches Dateisystem bei der Partition eingestellt ist. (fdisk -l /dev/hda)

Ansonsten, probiers doch mal per Hand:

mount /dev/hdaX -t vfat /mnt

(für hdaX mußt du natürlich die entsprechende Datei verwenden.)


----------



## orffyre (28. September 2005)

das sagt fdisk:

 linux:~ # fdisk -l /dev/hda5

 Disk /dev/hda5: 31.4 GB, 31453438464 bytes
 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3823 cylinders
 Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

      Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
 /dev/hda5p4          128454      128456       19911    0  Empty
 Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

 Das mit dem von Hand mounten hat funktioniert! Merkt er sich das jetzt, oder muss ich ihm das irgendwo (z.b. xorg.conf) irgendwo explizit mitteilen?

 Jedenfalls, danke schonmal! Ist nämlich jetzt ne Shared-Partition, weil ich gerade auf den Pinguin umsteige. 

 Bis demnext!

 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------



## deepthroat (28. September 2005)

Nein, merken tut er sich nichts. Das mußt du in der Datei /etc/fstab anpassen.

Die Zeile die du gepostet hast war nur nicht komplett. Am Zeilenanfang sollte so etwas stehen wie
	
	
	



```
/dev/hda5  /mnt
```
. Eventuell hast du ja einen Doppeleintrag für hda5 in der /etc/fstab - einer mit vfat und der andere mit nfs ?

Zu dem fdisk Aufruf: Du solltest nicht die Partition (hda5) sondern die ganze Disk im Aufruf angeben: fdisk -l /dev/hda


----------



## orffyre (29. September 2005)

Okay, manchmal erkennt er die Partition, manchmal nicht. fdisk sagt:

 Platte /dev/hda: 80.0 GByte, 80026361856 Byte
 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 9729 Zylinder
 Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
 /dev/hda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
 /dev/hda2            2551        9728    57657285    f  W95 Erw. (LBA)
 /dev/hda5            2551        6374    30716248+   b  W95 FAT32
 /dev/hda6            6375        8924    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
 /dev/hda7            8925        9052     1028128+  82  Linux Swap / Solaris
 /dev/hda8            9053        9727     5421906   83  Linux

 Was jetzt?


----------



## deepthroat (29. September 2005)

Das ist erstmal OK. Das heißt der Partitionstyp von hda5 ist auf FAT32 gesetzt. Daran liegt's nicht.

Poste doch mal deine /etc/fstab.


----------



## orffyre (29. September 2005)

Meine fstab sagt:

       /dev/hda8            /                    reiserfs   acl,user_xattr        1 1 /dev/hda1            /windows/C           ntfs       ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0 /dev/hda5            /windows/D           vfat       ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0 /dev/hda6            /windows/E           ntfs       ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0 /dev/hda7            swap                 swap       pri=42                0 0 devpts               /dev/pts             devpts     mode=0620,gid=5       0 0 proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0 usbfs                /proc/bus/usb        usbfs      noauto                0 0 sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0 /dev/dvdrecorder     /media/dvdrecorder   subfs      noauto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0 meine Partition wird aber nicht gemountet! Muss sie von Hand mounten. Wenn ich versuche, auf die hda5-Partition zuzugreifen, kommt:

 mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5
 missing codepage or other error

 Wenn ich sie von Hand danach mounte, ist der Zugriff okay, aber das bringt mir nix, wenn ich die Part. oft nutzen will.

 Danke!

 Gruss
 orffyre


----------



## deepthroat (29. September 2005)

Ah, OK.

Nimm mal die Option nls=utf8 aus der Zeile mit hda5 raus. Diese Option ist ein Überbleibsel von dem NTFS Eintrag und wird von vfat nicht unterstützt, soweit ich das sehe.


```
/dev/hda5 /windows/D vfat users,gid=users,umask=0002 0 0
```

(die Option ro (== read only) hab ich auch rausgenommen - du willst ja wahrscheinlich auf die Partition auch schreiben)

Für weitere Optionen siehe 'man mount' 

PS: Bitte das nächste mal solche Sachen in Code Tags einschliessen damit die Formatierung erhalten bleibt. So kann man das ja nun wirklich kaum lesen.


----------



## orffyre (29. September 2005)

Vielen Dank der Herr! 

 Der Pinguin kann jetzt meine konvertierte Partition sehen. Ab gehts zu den 3D-Spielen... ))

 Gruss,
 orffyre

 P.S.: Das mit der Schrift tut mir leid.


----------

